# October Tuna and Cobia...Super Strike Charters



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

It has been a while since our last post but we have been steadily fishing. October 2011 has been a good one, plenty of tuna and cobia which is the norm. for this time of the year, along with a few wahoo and amberjack. The weather has been a little tough with all the cold fronts we have had but that is all part of it. As we move into November the Tuna bite should remain excellent for the next couple of weeks and then probabaly start to taper off some in the later part of November. But that is when the Wahoo bite should take over as this can be one of the best times of the year for Wahoo fishing. This past week the tuna bite was the best it has been all of October along with the weather, basically flat calm. Capt. Alex had the Bailey crew from Hattiesburg, Mississippi and the Howe Crew from Holmes Beach, Florida. All they wanted to catch was Yellowfin Tuna and I would say it worked out in their favor. Both days produced multiple opportunities for triple-digit tuna and both groups took advantage of that. The Bailey groups largest was right at 140lbs. and the Howe group had a 150lber. along with a 120lber, and 110bler. Right along with the yellowfin was all the blackfin tuna you could handle. So I would say the bite has definitely turned on and I expect that it will remain this way for at least the next couple of weeks. Attached in this report are a couple of videos and a few pictures of what we have been catching this past month. We've got open days this week and next so if your looking to get out and catch some fish, it should be good.

Capt. Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters
1.800.318.1720

[email protected] 
www.superstrikecharters.com


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Those are monsters, I guess this is the time of year to go.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

thats nuts...good job guys


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

WOW!! :notworthy::notworthy::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

you are worthy, very worthy. awesome guys


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awsome video!!!:thumbup:


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Great videos & pics.. looks like some very happy customers. Those are some MONSTER Tuna's, congrats on some great trips!
Tight Lines...


----------

